# I will give you a boner with yoga pants



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2013)

nice!


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)

if this doesent cause a blood flow issue to your penis... you are gay... bdad


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)

I like it better in...


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 12, 2013)

Jimmy done good, thank you Jimmy!


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 12, 2013)

charley said:


>



good job god! Man she is beautiful! Thank you charley, brightened my day!


----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2013)

...Very nice Iron.........


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2013)

Can't I just "like" the entire thread?


----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Can't I just "like" the entire thread?



...I'm with you DOMS..they know they got it & they kill us.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 12, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> This isn't yoga but you'd have to be gay not to enjoy it.



So there's about a half dozen on here that like this.  I like it.


----------



## Swfl (Dec 12, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


>



Is this agent yes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Is this agent yes
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



Few came from my personal stash and AY does like me


----------



## bdad (Dec 12, 2013)

My new favorite thread!!


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2013)

Here's a vid you may like ?....

[video=vimeo;74820693]http://vimeo.com/74820693[/video]


----------



## KelJu (Dec 12, 2013)

Best thread in a while!


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2013)

And this...

[video=vimeo;65232251]http://vimeo.com/65232251[/video]


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2013)

1 more..

[video=vimeo;78954084]http://vimeo.com/78954084[/video]


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 12, 2013)

a couple things jimmy, #1 this thread needs to become a sticky 
#2 you are my hero for this 
#3 the man who invented yoga pants is my other hero


----------



## Renaissance Man (Dec 13, 2013)

God save the man who created yoga pants !


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 13, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> This isn't yoga but you'd have to be gay not to enjoy it.



http://www.jennifersnaughtypics.welby.com

And the boner rating is: 3/4 erect, well done Farva! Reminds me of 20 Minute Workout from the good old days.


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2013)

Wallace Carothers, like Howard Hughes this man had it going on and was way ahead of his time.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 13, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, those chicks with large asses (and small waists): hot. But they don't compare shit to chicks that have earned their yoga pants by doing yoga.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 13, 2013)

what are you sayin doms

yoga is the key to slimmness?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 13, 2013)

SheriV said:


> what are you sayin doms
> 
> yoga is the key to slimmness?



Yoga is the key to real hotness.


----------



## Bowden (Dec 13, 2013)

SheriV said:


> what are you sayin doms
> 
> yoga is the key to slimmness?



It is also the key to other positive attributes.
A Yoga instructor that I 'knew' had an incredibly tight vagina.


----------



## Bowden (Dec 13, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Yoga is the key to real hotness.



Yep.
No doubt about it.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 13, 2013)

Bowden said:


> It is also the key to other positive attributes.
> A Yoga instructor that I 'knew' had an incredibly tight vagina.



I feel like if we our heads together we could make a manual that we could sell to young cocksmiths


----------



## G.Reaper (Dec 13, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> This isn't yoga but you'd have to be gay not to enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SheriV (Dec 13, 2013)

remind not to discuss yoga with any of you


----------



## DOMS (Dec 13, 2013)

SheriV said:


> remind not to discuss yoga with any of you


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2013)

SheriV said:


> remind not to discuss yoga with any of you


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Zaphod (Dec 13, 2013)

IronAddict said:


>



I'm in love


----------



## DOMS (Dec 13, 2013)

*Three-eyed Turtle*



IronAddict said:


>


----------



## flubber (Dec 14, 2013)

You guys have made my year!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 17, 2013)

fail wtf... WIN.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> fail wtf... WIN.




Nice!

I too aspire to be just like him in about 20 years. A dirty old man!


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 17, 2013)

sweet jesus^^^^^


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2013)

Mission accomplished gents, I have a boner!


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2013)

Not yoga pants but gotdamn!


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh my...


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## heckler7 (Dec 18, 2013)

[


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 18, 2013)

I really seem to enjoy looking at women in white pants...


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## heckler7 (Dec 18, 2013)

White Pants - YouTube


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 18, 2013)

^


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 18, 2013)

\

But I don't discriminate..











Butt I really like white


----------



## s2h (Dec 18, 2013)

well thats enough for me...time to got spray some seed into some tp..night!!


----------



## G3 (Dec 20, 2013)

s2h said:


> well thats enough for me...time to got spray some seed into some tp..night!!



Better time to spray some seed into some Yoga Snuggie


----------



## Robcyn (Dec 20, 2013)

G3 said:


> Better time to spray some seed into some Yoga Snuggie


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Mistakang (Jul 23, 2014)

Oooo weee


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 24, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> if this doesent cause a blood flow issue to your penis... you are gay... bdad



My goodness the thoughts in my head are enough to lock me up for life!! HOT!!!!


----------



## need2lift (Jul 24, 2014)

Great thread...I can't believe I just now saw this one


----------



## charley (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## charley (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jun 15, 2017)




----------

